# Now That's a Woodcarving!



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I just ran across this… don't know if anyone else may have already posted it, but definitely worth a look. Check out the link to see the full view.

http://cdn.viralnova.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/11/tree-trunk3.jpg


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

I used to make stuff like that from old scrap 2×4's.


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

Yes sir, I posted a couple of links about a month ago. This work of art is in the Guinness Book of World Records. My post has a couple of articles with details and photos

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/55194


----------



## amagineer (Apr 16, 2011)

Where do you start with something so elaborate.
-don


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

I wouldn't want to have to dust it.

Incredible work though.


----------



## nicholasrhall (Aug 19, 2012)

Humbling…


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

I wonder how long it would take to carve something like that,it's really great looking piece .


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

Dang!


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

*CharlieM1958*, perhaps you missed this one there are some incredible talented people out there and it would be nearly impossible to categorize them as each is unique in it's own right!


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Wow! I had missed that one. Thanks for the link!


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Unbelievable. I don't see how anybody has that kind of patience or skill.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------

